# Show



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Midwest Slotcar Show Was A Good One Sry More People Didnt Show Up But It Was A Good Turnout Next Show Will Be March 22 2009 At The Same Place Lincoin Center Highland Ind Ty Honda27


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Midwest slot show*

* Hey Darrell , 
Its was great to see a lot of the hobbytalk guys at the show and put a face to the handles. For those who could not make it to the show or just thought they wouldn't miss anything ... well they missed Bob Beers , Tom Strumph , Slotcar Johnnies , Motorcity toyz , Norm Marciniak , Slotprospeedway , Parkland Hobbies , TKO routed tracks and ofcourse Road Rage HO just to name a few ! Folks were there selling all scales and everything from parts , tracks , cars , bodies , clothing and full sets. You could buy new stuff , old stuff and NOS stuff. Heck i even had occasion to hold an impromptu class on how to balance tjet armatures ! Toss all that in with some of the best show prices i have ever seen and yea more than a few folks missed out on a great show ! Hope to see many more for the next show as i for one am looking forward to another blast. 
Dennis :woohoo: *


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have some pictures from the show to post? It's a long way from LA to travel but I would like to see what I missed. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Funny you mentioned that as i was going to take pics for a buddy but i forgot to take my camera ! 

Dennis:freak: *


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah dennis it was nice to meet you. i agree on the prices.allot of people pay big dollars for stuff on ebay because they are bidding against the world but when you go to the midwest slot show you will find killer deals and good prices for cars that reach the sky high price on ebay.so if you guys are looking to add nice stuff to your collection for good prices you should go to the next midwest slot show.heres a run by on what i found:

chrome/black/red 82 firebird "firebird" script on the sides mint show price 7.00 ebay price 30.00+
dark red/black/gold firebird "firebird" on sides mint show price 7.00 ebay price 25.00+
haunted highway nissan dracula truck moc show price 25.00 ebay price 50.00+
79 firedbird red with black transam script on the side 16.00 this car is rare! ebay price??

others i added to my collection are 
57 tbird on the curve huggers card 85.00
super pinto on the curve huggers card 100.00 

im sure your saying "100.00 for a super pinto?are you nuts?" but have you ever seen one on the 1976 curve huggers card? didnt think so.

previous shows i found 
blacK /gold US-1 peterbuilt truck 20.00 mint ebay price 100.00+
red US-1 D O H dump truck mint 15.00 ebay price 85.00+
57 chevy yellow orange #53 mint 40.00 ebay price 70.00+

you guys are missing out! come to the next show.


----------

